# Sydney Northside 071108 - Coupla tiddlers



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Yesterday morning I'd have been happy with these...


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Good sized trev!


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice feed there Dave and quality Sydney fish.

What did the damage?

That Trev is either 1st or 2nd place in the HOF mate. Bet it fought well.

Great catch

Marty


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good fish Dave , dont those snapper look sensational, and its an ideal pan size yuuummm


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

sbd said:


> Yesterday morning I'd have been happy with these...





kraley said:


> Good haul, but I know what you mean..........


Why do I feel like tomorrow i'm going to be on the sunny side of the boat, in prime leatherjacket position?

Nice feed.

Those pics clarify the difference between luck and skill ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm still not speaking yet but well done on those fish, that snapper is one of my dream fish at the moment.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Dave,
if you were Daffy Duck I think you would have pulled your bill back from 6 o'clock to around 3:30.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Picked up the trev on the troll out on a CD9 (bless). I called it for a king as it slammed the lure & went like a train, but it was on my jig reel & there was no escaping. Their extra body depth gives them a solid hold on the water, good fun.

Further out got the big placcys out on 15lb & had a few good takes and one solid hookup. The headshakes indicated it was no king, but the snap gave good account of itself. No shortage of sargeant bakers either (big ones).

I cleaned the trev to find a baseball size lump of fat in its abdomen (gave it to the pelicans). Should be good sashimi tonight (not the pelican).


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

nice result dave 8) 
no mention of the standard egg n bacon roll :shock:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Great Fish Dave


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

Top stuff Dave ...... you the man.

or were........ ;-)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

More pics Dave.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Dave,

Nice fish. I boat fished out there this morning. We picked up three trevally about the same size early on bait, then moved to white rock and raised a bunch of small kings that took SP's on the surface, great to watch. All throw backs. Then headed into Dee Why to chase snapper but only got a few unders. Then headed home. Another boat on white rock got about a dozen trevs to 70cm and a few small reds.

Weather was not flash with strong northerly and plenty of chop. SOmeone was out in a hobbie, not sure who it was. I was very impressed with how it handled the sea as it was joggily in the boat.

David


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

karnage said:


> no mention of the standard egg n bacon roll


Missed it rushing off to work 



Southerly said:


> Weather was not flash with strong northerly and plenty of chop. SOmeone was out in a hobbie, not sure who it was. I was very impressed with how it handled the sea as it was joggily in the boat.


The sea was full on on Friday, waves breaking over The Wall, and in 30m there were still big swells among the sets. The Revo always felt comfortable, but you get pretty wet out there in any yak. Not a day for anchoring for sure.

Baked the snapper whole, because I've always wanted to. It was pretty good, but I prefer fillets grilled or fried, it's always a bit like steaming in the oven. The skin gelatinised nicely though. The trevally made delicious sashimi, with a long clean aftertaste, but there was a lot of wastage from the top part of the fillet (it had fibrous tubular structures, bilaterally symetrical for about 1/3 the length of the fillet, which I cut out as they were visually unappealing). I've seen a few other reports of the big trevs - I don't remember hearing these before.


















The Modern Fishing pose at its best.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice catch there Dave! Those mid week sessions seem to paying off - drop us a PM if you're planning a Monday or Friday pre work session


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Southerly said:


> SOmeone was out in a hobbie, not sure who it was. I was very impressed with how it handled the sea as it was joggily in the boat.


guilty... to say it felt joggily in the adventure would be an understatement. heaps of fun tho. got reefed by a something big.  didnt land anything decent.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done Master SBD. I went out today and had an almost identical trip as you.  Except my fish were half the size, and I fell in. :? Need more training.

Southerly: "I was very impressed with how it handled the sea as it was joggily in the boat."
Hmmmmm. They don't handle so impressively when tethered to the bottom by a short rope.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

seriously great fish Dave

seen some massive trevs been landed all over the place, a friend pulled out a 68cm one from the hot water outlet in BB

are you still chasing the big kings on livies or just target the snaps on placcies this time ?

hope to see you on the water soon


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

MangoX said:


> are you still chasing the big kings on livies or just target the snaps on placcies this time ?
> 
> hope to see you on the water soon


Gary actually caught some livies beforehand at spot X, but was horrified to discover them DOA (need more water...). We had the just dead ones, which got monstered by pickers & squid (should'a dropped the secret weapon), plastics are more versatile out there anyway.

Hope to see you out there soon Steve.


----------

